# Starting in Spring in Western NC



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from the other side of the hill!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome from the Florida Panhandle...this is a great site. Enjoy the ride...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, Reading the quires and answers of others is great. But feel free to ask whatever comes to mind. It just may be the one another beginner forgot to ask, and you can help others.


----------



## johndwess (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks to all for the welcome. And Tenbears, I promise to not be TOO quiet.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in 2016!


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome and good luck


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from down the mountain. Lots of great info on Beesource. After you are on here for awhile, you will get a good sense of who's advice is best to heed.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------

